# Hazard switch faceplate 2002 Audi A6.



## sajaca (Aug 17, 2006)

I pulled the fake wood trim from around the hazard switch (faceplate covers the cupholder as well) and replaced the hazard switch over the weekend. Pretty straightforward, however the faceplate is a beast to get back on. Rather than break anything, I was wondering if anybody in the forum had any ideas, or maybe I'll head down the street and see if a body/trim mechanic (HBL Audi) can put it in. Thanks again.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Hazard switch faceplate 2002 Audi A6. (sajaca)*

I had to fool around with mine for a bit. When I got it in, the cardholder wouldnt come out. Had to play with it some more, just keep trying it.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

same here, had to mess with it a few times before it was right. thought it was gonna break, while pushing it in place. just take your time, and watch those tabs.


----------

